# travel with dogs by car France/Spain/Portugal



## msblue

I am applying for a Visa de Long Sejour for France (have an apartment there for reasons way to long to go into), but wish to spend a couple of months looking around Portugal - originally my first preference for countries to move to. I have a car, will have my dog with me, and hopefully soon will have the Visa di Long Sejour stamped into my US passport. 

As the dog is coming from the US, I've done all the paperwork I can think of, vets checks, rabies shots, EU microchip, etc - in fact I've done what is required by UK to take the dog into London, so she's had it all. I believe that once in France I need to get the Pet Passport from a vet there. Is there anything I should be aware of - any time frame I'm not hearing about, any quirks in the system that might take me months rather than weeks or days? Any other little hidden rules that will make it difficult? 
thanks
msblue


----------



## blackirishgirl

I may be wrong, but someone will come along to correct me if I am. I think the only place that requires the pet passport isthe UK when bringing a dog INTO the UK. I work online with a breed specific rescue group located in the UK and that's what I've been told. You should always carry the booklet with the records for your pet's vaccines, etc. just to be safe when traveliing within the EU.

Someone, please correct me if I've given misinformation!


----------



## msblue

blackirishgirl said:


> I may be wrong, but someone will come along to correct me if I am. I think the only place that requires the pet passport is the UK when bringing a dog INTO the UK. I work online with a breed specific rescue group located in the UK and that's what I've been told. You should always carry the booklet with the records for your pet's vaccines, etc. just to be safe when traveliing within the EU.
> 
> Someone, please correct me if I've given misinformation!


Thanks - that will make travelling through the EU easier. Looking forward to my/our stay in Portugal - now just need that Visa de Long Sejour.
sarah


----------



## Bevdeforges

The pet passport is generally required (because it documents the rabies vaccination) by most places you'll be staying with your dog. Campgrounds and kennels are the ones most likely to ask for it, but I believe some hotels may require you to have it, too. (It's really a protection for their other guests.)

When I had the cats vaccinated this year (in France) the vet said that they recommend a European pet passport for anyone who travels with their pet outside of France - i.e. anyone who crosses European borders with their animals. 

It's relatively cheap (about 7€ I think the vet said) and apparently you can get one at any vet office, though I'm not sure if it's available on the spot or if it has to be applied for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## msblue

Bevdeforges said:


> The pet passport is generally required (because it documents the rabies vaccination) by most places you'll be staying with your dog. Campgrounds and kennels are the ones most likely to ask for it, but I believe some hotels may require you to have it, too. (It's really a protection for their other guests.)
> 
> When I had the cats vaccinated this year (in France) the vet said that they recommend a European pet passport for anyone who travels with their pet outside of France - i.e. anyone who crosses European borders with their animals.
> 
> It's relatively cheap (about 7€ I think the vet said) and apparently you can get one at any vet office, though I'm not sure if it's available on the spot or if it has to be applied for.
> Cheers,
> Bev


thanks for the info. As my daughter lives in Oxford (it's originally her dog) I'd be getting that Pet Passport eventually, but I guess I'll get it sooner now. I've also hear it's pretty easy to get locally. Here in SFI have to take get to Sacramento for it, after lots of paperwork.
sarah


----------



## MattM

Hi

I believe that you will need to have a Pet Passport to get the dog into the UK from USA. Once you have a passport issued you have to wait 6 months before entering the UK, so you have to plan ahead...

See the PETS site for UK Pet Passport rules


----------



## msblue

MattM said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe that you will need to have a Pet Passport to get the dog into the UK from USA. Once you have a passport issued you have to wait 6 months before entering the UK, so you have to plan ahead...
> 
> See the PETS site for UK Pet Passport rules


thanks - dog presently 'in quarantine' here in US having done all the rabies/blood test/U of Kansas certificate. Now waiting out the 6 months. Have heard that Ladyhaye Kennels in UK will assist in the inbound entry into UK, but definitely would not like to find upon arrival that what the US approves as entry into UK is not what the latest UK requirements are. I'll check again using your PETS site for UK Pet Passport rules (thanks for that info) before making final decision. I have the alternative of flying direct to Paris - I'm heading for France anyway, but the dog is actually my daughter's, and she lives in Oxford.


----------



## MattM

There is a lot of good info here (sorry it wont let me add a link)

wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_passport

Even if you have the Pet Passport or whatever paperwork, before you enter into the uk, you need to have a parasite treatment done 24-48 hours prior to entry


----------



## deburto

msblue said:


> I am applying for a Visa de Long Sejour for France (have an apartment there for reasons way to long to go into), but wish to spend a couple of months looking around Portugal - originally my first preference for countries to move to. I have a car, will have my dog with me, and hopefully soon will have the Visa di Long Sejour stamped into my US passport.
> 
> As the dog is coming from the US, I've done all the paperwork I can think of, vets checks, rabies shots, EU microchip, etc - in fact I've done what is required by UK to take the dog into London, so she's had it all. I believe that once in France I need to get the Pet Passport from a vet there. Is there anything I should be aware of - any time frame I'm not hearing about, any quirks in the system that might take me months rather than weeks or days? Any other little hidden rules that will make it difficult?
> thanks
> msblue


Hi 
we are currently in the throws of having our dogs done to leave the uk for portugal.to leave the uk , it take 21 days from the rabies jabe and the dog must be micro chipped, you can not leave with out the pet passport which our vet is doing for us, if you wish to return with the dog to the uk , this is where they need a full passport and the 6 month rule comes into place, with blood result and all that. 
There are websites , with all the details DEFFRA, (I think it is 2 F's) is the government site , with all the info.
hope you find out what you need to know.
1 thing we have been advised to get is the "white collars" to protect against ?sand tick, which can kill your dog.


----------



## msblue

deburto said:


> Hi
> we are currently in the throws of having our dogs done to leave the uk for portugal.to leave the uk , it take 21 days from the rabies jabe and the dog must be micro chipped, you can not leave with out the pet passport which our vet is doing for us, if you wish to return with the dog to the uk , this is where they need a full passport and the 6 month rule comes into place, with blood result and all that.
> There are websites , with all the details DEFFRA, (I think it is 2 F's) is the government site , with all the info.
> hope you find out what you need to know.
> 1 thing we have been advised to get is the "white collars" to protect against ?sand tick, which can kill your dog.


lots of info coming from all of you - thanks. Between me and the dog the paperwork/information stack is getting larger and larger. Who said using the computer cuts down on paper? Now if the FBI will just give me my 'non-criminal report' for the visa application I can get us both out of here! Maybe they don't like the idea that it's for a visa for somewhere else?


----------



## MattM

If you want to see my preferred route between UK and the Algarve please have a look at my webpage Driving UK to Portugal (I have put a Google routemap there). We tend to do the bulk of the drive in Spain to avoid tolls in Portugal. We always stop off in Placencia in the middle of Spain.

If you have a dog with you, there is a good vet in Biarittz for getting the Pet Passport tick/parasite treatment done if you are driving back to UK (you dont have to wait in Calais for 24 hours if you get the treatment in Biarittz). His details are Fialaire Christian - 10 av Beaurivage 64200 BIARRITZ 05 59 23 28 17


----------



## msblue

MattM said:


> If you want to see my preferred route between UK and the Algarve please have a look at my webpage Driving UK to Portugal (I have put a Google routemap there). We tend to do the bulk of the drive in Spain to avoid tolls in Portugal. We always stop off in Placencia in the middle of Spain.
> 
> If you have a dog with you, there is a good vet in Biarittz for getting the Pet Passport tick/parasite treatment done if you are driving back to UK (you dont have to wait in Calais for 24 hours if you get the treatment in Biarittz). His details are Fialaire Christian - 10 av Beaurivage 64200 BIARRITZ 05 59 23 28 17


have written that all down somewhere 'safe' so I can find it again, hopefully one day soon - very helpful, all of it.


----------

